# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Официальная позиция НС по лекциям Нарушевича

## Рамачандра дас

Официальная позиция НС по лекциям Нарушевича
Официальная позиция Национального Совета (НС) ИСККОН в России в отношении лекционной деятельности Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича).

В связи с тем, что:
• в последнее время содержание публичных лекций Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН расхождением с сиддхантой гаудия-вайшнавов и принципами дхармы, которые являются основой ведической культуры;

• некоторое время назад Чайтанья дас оставил свою супругу с маленькими детьми ради отношений с другой женщиной, что стало уже его не первым разводом;

• Чайтанья дас проигнорировал неоднократные просьбы своего духовного учителя (со слов его духовного учителя) и вайшнавов вернуться в прежнюю семью;

• безответственное отношение Чайтаньи даса к своему семейному долгу не только противоречит наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады и законам ИСККОН, но и создает превратное представление у его слушателей о нормах нравственности во взаимоотношениях, а также дискредитирует само общество ИСККОН;

мы, члены Национального совета ИСККОН в России считаем нецелесообразным продолжение публичной лекционной деятельности Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) на территории России как не соответствующей базисным принципам ведической науки и духовно-нравственной культуры.

В этой связи мы не рекомендуем вайшнавам ИСККОН в России слушать лекции Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича), читать и распространять его книги, а также участвовать в организации его публичной лекционной деятельности.

Вместе с тем, Национальный Совет ИСККОН в России будет всячески приветствовать любые шаги Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) по восстановлению его семьи и приведению содержания его публичных лекции в соответствие с наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады, и, в случае удовлетворения им этих условий, будет готов пересмотреть данное решение.

С уважением,
члены Национального совета ИСККОН в России
28 сентября 2016 г.





Харе Кришна.
Примите наши поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Было ли и кто проводил независимое объективное расследование всех причин. Была ли доказана вина, изложите пожалуйста факты, свидетельства и причины,(в последнее время содержание публичных лекций Чайтаньи даса (Руслана Нарушевича) стало вызывать беспокойство у вайшнавов ИСККОН расхождением с сиддхантой гаудия-вайшнавов и принципами дхармы, которые являются основой ведической культуры)привидите цитаты в чём конкретно расхождения? По какой статье Законов ИСККОН принято решение? Нарушевич ведь может подать апелляцию на решение Национального Совета в Министерство Юстиции ИСККОН, чтобы Арбитраж провёл расследование? Хорошо бы знать все детали ситуации и аргументы Нарушевича. Ведь он имеет право на защиту.

Рамачандра дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Как следует из текста, позиция НС по данному вопросу является рекомендацией преданным российского ИСККОН. Беспокойства в связи с содержанием его лекций по теме отношений мужчины и женщины назревали уже давно. Если кто-то не в курсе его отклонений в этом вопросе, то цитаты Нарушевича, противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте НС разместит здесь чуть позже.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Как следует из текста, позиция НС по данному вопросу является рекомендацией преданным российского ИСККОН. Беспокойства в связи с содержанием его лекций по теме отношений мужчины и женщины назревали уже давно. Если кто-то не в курсе его отклонений в этом вопросе, то цитаты Нарушевича, противоречащие вайшнавской сиддханте НС разместит здесь чуть позже.


Спасибо.

Были публично написаны обвинения и решения в отношении Нарушевича, на основании каких статей Законов ИСККОН?
Согласно Законам ИСККОН есть процедура разрешения конфликтов.
Насколько мы понимаем, Нарушевич давал лекции разным типам людей, согласно Ведической культуре, для них существует разные нравственные нормы.
Что касается разводов, в некоторых случаях они предусмотрены Ведами и Законами Ману.
Хотелось бы чтобы сторона защиты Нарушевича представила его объяснения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Были написаны не обвинения, а обоснования, почему преданным ИСККОН НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТСЯ слушать его лекции и организовывать его программы.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

На основании, обоснований были выдвинуты обвинения и принято решение, согласно каких статей Законов ИСККОН?
Было ли послано письменное решение с подписями и печатями Нарушевичу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> На основании, обоснований были выдвинуты обвинения и принято решение, согласно каких статей Законов ИСККОН?
> Было ли послано письменное решение с подписями и печатями Нарушевичу?


Прабху, я не понимаю ваших оборотов. Что значит "на основании обоснований выдвинуты обвинения"? Никаких обвинений не выдвинуто, т.к. НС - не судебный орган. Письмо обращено к вайшнавам российского ИСККОН на основании ОЧЕВИДНЫХ ФАКТОВ - очередной развод и философские отклонения. 
Сам Нарушевич игнорировал обращение НС к нему с желанием диалога. Если человек не желает поддерживать диалог с руководством российского ИСККОН, но желает по-прежнему влиять на умы в том числе и многих преданных ИСККОН в России, которые до сих пор считают его "ведическим проповедником" и желает за деньги проповедовать вещи, которые радикально расходятся с учением Прабхупады, то какой пункт какого закона запрещает НС предупредить преданных об этом?
Если он опять развелся - это его личное дело. Если он проповедует ложные ценности -это его личное дело. Но делом НС является оградить вайшнавов российского ИСККОН от его влияния. Что еще не понятно? К чему излишняя псевдо-юридическая казуистика, когда речь идет о предупреждении преданных о негативном влиянии ложных идей?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Прабху, я не понимаю ваших оборотов. Что значит "на основании обоснований выдвинуты обвинения"? Никаких обвинений не выдвинуто, т.к. НС - не судебный орган. Письмо обращено к вайшнавам российского ИСККОН на основании ОЧЕВИДНЫХ ФАКТОВ - очередной развод и философские отклонения. 
> Сам Нарушевич игнорировал обращение НС к нему с желанием диалога. Если человек не желает поддерживать диалог с руководством российского ИСККОН, но желает по-прежнему влиять на умы в том числе и многих преданных ИСККОН в России, которые до сих пор считают его "ведическим проповедником" и желает за деньги проповедовать вещи, которые радикально расходятся с учением Прабхупады, то какой пункт какого закона запрещает НС предупредить преданных об этом?
> Если он опять развелся - это его личное дело. Если он проповедует ложные ценности -это его личное дело. Но делом НС является оградить вайшнавов российского ИСККОН от его влияния. Что еще не понятно? К чему излишняя псевдо-юридическая казуистика, когда речь идет о предупреждении преданных о негативном влиянии ложных идей?


Мы надеемся что будут опубликованы доказательства вины Нарушевича с точки зрения Национального Совета.
Но Национальный Совет не является последней инстанцией в ИСККОН.
Насколько я понял подобные решения в ИСККОН принимаются в соответствии с определённой процедурой на основе Законов ИСККОН.
Вы можете проконсультироватьcя с Министром Юстиции ИСККОН Шешой прабху.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Свидетельство об очередном разводе мы предъявить вам не можем.
Расхождения в философии Шрилы Прабхупады и Нарушевича по семейной жизни очевидны. 
Никто Нарушевича ни в чем не обвиняют. Еще раз напомню о том, что письмо НС адресовано к преданным российского ИСККОН, чтобы они были в курсе рекомендаций НС. 
Поэтому ваше желание придать всему юридический статус может быть похвально, но в данном случае лектор нарушает законы морали и беспокоит умы преданных, а НС старается защитить преданных от этого негативного влияния и дурного примера. Если вы считаете, что это незаконно, вы должны сообщить, какие законы нарушил НС, опубликовав эту рекомендацию для преданных.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Свидетельство об очередном разводе мы предъявить вам не можем.
> Расхождения в философии Шрилы Прабхупады и Нарушевича по семейной жизни очевидны. 
> Никто Нарушевича ни в чем не обвиняют. Еще раз нопомню о том, что письмо НС адресовано к преданным российского ИСККОН, чтобы они были в курсе рекомендаций НС. 
> Поэтому ваше желание придать всему юридический статус может быть похвально, но в данном случае лектор нарушает законы морали и беспокоит умы преданных, а НС старается защитить преданных от этого негативного влияния и дурного примера. Если вы считаете, что это незаконно, вы должны сообщить, какие законы нарушил НС, опубликовав эту рекомендацию для преданных.


Насколько мы поняли Национальный Совет РОСК также запрещает Нарушевичу давать лекции в России в храмах РОСК?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

НС не рекомендует членам российского ИСККОН слушать его лекции и организовывать его программы. Это все, что следует из данного обращения к преданным.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> НС не рекомендует членам российского ИСККОН слушать его лекции и организовывать его программы. Это все, что следует из данного обращения к преданным.


Значит Нарушевичу можно давать лекции в храмах РОСК?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Как он может давать лекции в храмах РОСК,если НС не рекомендовал его слушать преданным и организовывать его программы?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Как он может давать лекции в храмах РОСК,если НС не рекомендовал его слушать преданным и организовывать его программы?


Значит НС его лишает права как члена ИСККОН давать лекции в храмах РОСК, это не рекомендация, 
это административное решение, тогда решение НС тем более должно быть принято в соответствии с Законами ИСККОН.
Дать письменный ответ Нарушевичу на основании каких доказательств и статей Законов ИСККОН, НС принял решение.Это обычная практика прописанная в Законах ИСККОН. Это может сделать Юридический комитет при Национальном Совете. Это наша смиренная просьба.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Значит НС его лишает права как члена ИСККОН давать лекции в храмах РОСК, это не рекомендация,


Он и не претендует на это право. Как можно лишить того, чем он не пользовался? 
Текст - рекомендация, а не запрет. Не стоит додумывать.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Он и не претендует на это право. Как можно лишить того, чем он не пользовался? 
> Текст - рекомендация, а не запрет. Не стоит додумывать.


Нарушевич давал лекции в храмах РОСК
https://youtu.be/x32pzCTrM1w
https://youtu.be/cirNUFPccpU
https://youtu.be/FlmgpTJQHEY

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Значит, сейчас уже не будут приглашать, т.к. не рекомендовано. Если он исправится, тогда милости просим. Мы не боримся с людьми. Нас интересует их влияние на преданных.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Вот вам одна из выдержек из его лекции 1-го дня во Владивостоке летом 2016. Текст дословный.
> 
> Нарушевич:
> "... мужчина по своей природе эгоистичен (на картинке показан как центростремительная сила), и если женщина служит такому мужчине (центробежная сила), который служит самому себе, то тогда оба они деградируют".
> 
> Фраза не вызывает противоречий, но посмотрите, что он говорит слушателям дальше:
> 
> "... поэтому мужчина должен служить женщине, а женщина должна переключиться на себя, и служить себе, поскольку женщине эгоизм не противопоказан, женщина не может быть эгоисткой по своей природе".
> 
> ...


Это лекции предназначены для обычных людей в них о Боге тоже говорится может не так часто и не в той форме их постепенно приводят к духовной практике как это делал Торсунов. Такие претензии можно выразить всем даже Махараджам которые дают подобные лекции в стиле косвенной проповеди.





> "... поэтому мужчина должен служить женщине, а женщина должна переключиться на себя, и служить себе, поскольку женщине эгоизм не противопоказан, женщина не может быть эгоисткой по своей природе"


.

Если слушать его многие лекции тогда мы будем иметь полное и правильное понимание, чтобы служить Богу надо уметь служить его частицам это значит понимать их временную природу.
Женская природа служить и её служение иногда не знает границ что разрушает её саму в смысле здоровья психического и физического поэтому она не должна забывать заботится о себе и принимать заботу мужчины.
Мужчина же склонен принимать себе служение не слишком заботясь о женщине поэтому для него будет благом жертвовать своим эгоизмом.




> Также есть немало свидетельств о том, что он часто поощряет разводы, мотивируя это тем, что нет смысла сохранять брак, когда ушла любовь.


Согласно Ведам есть разные варны для них разная мораль есть разные формы браков и есть случаи когда развод возможен. Жить по дхарме это значит заботится друг о друге жить по любви тем более людей тщательно подбирали.
Насколько я помню если женщина грубит мужу и не заботится о нём он может её оставить в этом нет греха.





> Вот ссылки на видео, где он прямо говорит, что у женщины должно быть одновременно несколько ухажеров. Как это согласуется с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, который говорил о важности чистоты и целомудрии женщины?


Нарушевич говорит что это вынужденная мера безопастности так как культуры нет девушкам приходится самим искать себе жениха чтобы правильно выбрать лучше принимать ухаживания от трёх мужчин чтобы не привыкнуть к тому кто ей не подходит, но не спать с ними.
Надо всегда учитывать что говорится это широкой аудитории исходя из современных реалий но так же в лекциях говорится как это делать правильно.


Что касается развода Нарушевича надо знать причины. 

Насколько я помню упоминали Законы ИСККОН в них сказано что кто был инициатором развода и для этого не было объективных причин не может занимать руководящие должности в ИСККОН.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вы все хорошо объясняете и оправдываете, но его никто и не обвиняет. НС просто предупредил преданных, что в данный момент Р.Нарушевич по содержанию своего послания не является просветителем, то есть, проводником духовного знания в традиции ИСККОН. Поэтому преданным не рекомендовано его слушать и организовывать его лекции. Вот и все.




> Такие претензии можно выразить всем даже Махараджам которые дают подобные лекции в стиле косвенной проповеди.


Никто из старших преданных не поощряет разводы и не рекомендует иметь множество ухажеров.

Простите, я больше не имею времени и возможности участвовать в дискусии по причине повышенной занятости и напряженной поездки.
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15810

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Харе Кришна!
Примите наши поклоны.
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Уважаемые члены Национального Совета.
Мы просим вас пересмотреть ваше решение в отношении Чайтаньи прабху (Руслана Нарушевича).
У нас сложилось впечатление что позиция была сформирована не достаточно объективная и меры были приняты не адекватные.
Мы просим вас принять решение объективное и взвешенное в соответствии с Законами ИСККОН и Законами Государства.
Мы не хотели бы углубления конфликта.
Это наше понимание данной ситуации.

Рамачандра дас и преданные ИСККОН

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Адити-Дукха-ха прабху решил ответить Вам:
> 
> Простите Оксана, но мне кажется вы говорите только об одной причине по которой было принято решение НС и упускаете самые главные. Во-первых, это поведение человека. Чайтанья дас бросил свою жену с 4-мя маленькими детьми, поскольку влюбился в молодую девушку и стал с ней сожительствовать. За такие действия, например, в Маяпуре, очень известного преданного попросили уехать минимум на 1 год. Также в Краснодарском храме один преданный бросил свою жену, но без детей и ему запретили приходить в храм на 1 год. Таким образом, мы имеем факт недостойного поведения проповедника, и то что разводов у Чайтаньи даса уже было 4, это тоже говорит о проблеме в аспекте нравственности. Во-вторых, мы в начале хотели лично с ним эти моменты прояснить и написали ему письмо от НС, но в ответ получили игнорирование. Таким образом, мы поняли, что Чайтанья дас не хочет с нами ни о чем говорить в свое оправдание, а наоборот занимает гордую позицию. В-третьих, это отклонения в философии и сиддханте, но это не главная причина нашего решения, поскольку в этом случае мы бы ограничились просто собеседованием. Вы правы, что некоторые тоже говорят о "нескольких ухажерах", но поскольку их действия пока соответствуют нашей традиции и нравственности, то мы ограничиваемся просто замечаниями и просьбами. Что касается решения НС, то оно было принято в большей степени из-за первых 2 пунктов его поведения. Мы конечно ценим то, что Чайтанья дас сделал также много хорошего и не пытаемся нашим решением аннулировать все его заслуги; мы благодарны ему за то что он помог многим людям и кто-то стал преданным благодаря его проповеди и лекциям, но мы не имеем права не реагировать на происходящее сейчас в жизни Чайтаньи даса. Например, если какой то старший преданный и проповедник начнет нарушать регулирующие принципы, то наш долг запретить ему читать публичные лекции в ИСККОН. Мы понимаем, что своим решением могли задеть чувства его доброжелателей и поклонников, но мы также должны защищать чувства невинной матери 4 детей, которую он бросил, а также чувства многих преданных которые неоднократно жаловались на его поведение. Таким образом, наше решение не противоречит конституции ИСККОН, но соответствует ей. Если же вы считаете наше решение не справедливым, то можете написать в ДжиБиСи для его обжалования.
> 
> Адити-Дукха-ха дас


Уже значит к проповеди Нарушевича нет в принципе претензий.
Как насчёт презумпции невиновности, какие есть доказательства,что Нарушевич развёлся и по каким причинам, и живёт с другой,не заботится о жене финансово и т. д.? На основании каких статей и пунктов Законов ИСККОН принята рекомендация?
Согласно Законам ИСККОН и Государства человеку не могут запретить посещать публичные программы за то что он развёлся.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Уже значит к проповеди Нарушевича нет в принципе претензий.


Это откуда такой вывод сделан? Читайте внимательно письмо Адити-Дукхи прабху. Он написал, что претензии к проповеди есть, но основные претензии к поведению. 




> Как насчёт презумпции невиновности, какие есть доказательства,что Нарушевич развёлся и по каким причинам, и живёт с другой,не заботится о жене финансово и т. д.?


То есть, вы хотите сказать, что очередного развода не было и НС придумал этот развод? Развод был и причина НЕ БЫЛА УВАЖИТЕЛЬНОЙ, кроме любви к другой женщине. Послушайте лекцию своего духовного учителя в ветке "Косвенная проповедь" по этой же теме. Там он все четко говорит, в чем состоит дхарма семейного человека.




> На основании каких статей и пунктов Законов ИСККОН принята рекомендация?


Прабху, это мы уже проходили. Какие статьи и законы нарушил НС, сделав свое заявление?




> Согласно Законам ИСККОН и Государства человеку не могут запретить посещать публичные программы за то что он развёлся.


А никто и не запрещает. Это рекомендация не слушать и не помогать в организации программ.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Враджендра Кумар дас;153104]Это откуда такой вывод сделан? Читайте внимательно письмо Адити-Дукхи прабху. Он написал, что претензии к проповеди есть, но основные претензии к поведению.


Все эти претензии а они не доказаны требуют тщательного анализа как показало обсуждение здесь на сайте.






> То есть, вы хотите сказать, что очередного развода не было и НС придумал этот развод? Развод был и причина НЕ БЫЛА УВАЖИТЕЛЬНОЙ, кроме любви к другой женщине. Послушайте лекцию своего духовного учителя в ветке "Косвенная проповедь" по этой же теме. Там он все четко говорит, в чем состоит дхарма семейного человека.



Прежде всего презумпция невиновности,вина должна быть доказана.

Законы ИСККОН предполагают Арбитраж почти Суд.
Мы не читали результатов расследования на основе фактов, причин, свидетельств и доказательств.
Принимая решения в отношении членов ИСККОН, GBC публично, детально их обосновывает это можно посмотреть на их сайте. 

Что касается дхармы вы сами писали что у разных варн она разная. Брахманы имели много жён тем более кшатрии, пример Арджуны,у них были жёны,наложницы,содержанки и они считались чистыми преданными :smilies: 

Веды разрешают расходится в некоторых случаях. Учитывая современные реалии если мужчина продолжает заботится о бывших семьях то это фактичеки не развод просто в Ведическое время было бы иначе.







> Прабху, это мы уже проходили. Какие статьи и законы нарушил НС, сделав свое заявление?
> А никто и не запрещает. Это рекомендация не слушать и не помогать в организации программ.


Извините ему не рекомендовали( нет такого понятия в законах исккон) ему запретили давать лекции в храмах вы сами об этом писали, тогда по законам ИСККОН должно быть дано письменное решение с подписями и печатью должностных лиц.


Не поймите меня не правильно я смиренно пытаюсь понять. Я не делаю абсолютных утверждений.
Как говорил Ниранджана Свами ученик может просить пояснений даже у гуру.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Рекомендация дана преданным ИСККОН на основе очевидных фактов. НС не собирается заниматься юридической казуистикой и доказательствами вины, т.к. целью заявления НС было предупредить преданных, а не осудить Р.Нарушевича. Рекомендация дана предельно ясно. Это не юридический документ, а духовно-рекомендательный. В данном случае НС руководствовался очевидными фактами и моральными последствиями, которые очевидны тем, кто имеет глаза. Если бы это был судебный приговор без доказательств, тогда ваша претензия имела бы основания. Р.Нарушевич может заниматься тем, чем он хочет, и устраивать свои программы по другим каналам, без помощи храмов ИСККОН. Никто ему этого не может запретить. Если Р.Нарушевич захочет опять более плотного сотрудничества с ИСККОН, то в рекомендации есть упоминание о том, какие шаги от него ожидаются.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

НС не руководствуется в принятии решений Законами ИСККОН?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Пожалуйста, читайте внимательно все, что я пишу. На основе каких законов один преданный дает лекцию, а другие его слушают? Какой пункт какого закона? Приведите мне ссылку. На основании какого закона мы говорим, что сегодня плохая погода и надо принять меры безопасности? На основании какого закона старший защищает младшего? Жду от вас ссылку на номер статьи и пункт закона. Включите здравый смысл, пожалуйста. Иначе я вас отключу от Форума на основании того, что вы спорите с администрацией и бросаете открытый вызов НС, собирая подписи в защиту того, на кого никто не нападает, а просто хочет защитить преданных.

----------

